# CC Missing or Damaged EVERY reboot



## OogieM (Nov 1, 2017)

Lightroom version: CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.11 [6]

Been through Adobe help, the cleaner, all the stuff on their web site. Called Adobe tech support, after hour and a half waiting in the queue I finally talked to a tech person. She had to delete everything, reinstall using a different installer, ACCCx4_3_0_256, and it worked for a single re-boot but now back to the same behavior. Of course since the tech support was screen sharing once I rebooted I lost my place in line and I no longer had time to continue the conversation. 

Every time I reboot my Mac I get the error that Creative Cloud is Missing or Damaged. I can repair (which downloads the installer again!) and get it to work for that time but the fixes never survive a shut down and restart. 

Checking in here before I try Adobe Support again. Problem is it takes almost 2 hours of hold time to get support so I have to schedule half a day to work on this and I really don't have the time right now.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

Somewhere I remember seeing a Creative Cloud cleaner script that had been recommended for occasions like this. Perhaps someone else here can remember where that can be found. When you locate this I would recommend running it and the reboot your system before reinstalling. That way you would clear any information in the system caches and have a better chance of getting a clean install.

After installing LR Classic and Photoshop CC with the option to keep prior versions my system was not able to determine the correct application icon and for a while when I launched either of these applications MacOS simply displayed the default application icon. So there seems there may be some problems on systems with the install scripts. In fact I still see a problem with the two aliases in my Applications folder for the Adobe Creative Cloud and Uninstall Adobe Creative Cloud. Both still show the default Mac application icon.

-louie


----------



## CloudedGenie (Nov 2, 2017)

This may be the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool for Mac operating systems (and Windows) that @LouieSherwin  is referring to:

Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems

Christelle


----------



## OogieM (Nov 2, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> Somewhere I remember seeing a Creative Cloud cleaner script that had been recommended for occasions like this.


I have already done the cleaner script, multiple times. The procedure is extensive, first uninstall everything, clear caches, empty trash etc, then reboot. Then download and run the cleaner tool. Reboot, then download fresh copies of the CC desktop app and install, reboot, then install your apps, reboot, then see what happens. 

It doesn't fix the problem. On the last reboot it appears as if everything is working. But if I shut my machine down (which I do every night, I never leave it running) the next time I boot up I will get the CC is missing or damaged message. 

I've looked for any issues with login items and nothing jumps out. One type I know has been known to cause problems are language issues but I'm running only in English. I've even disabled all of them to test that there are no conflicts and still the same error every boot.


----------



## OogieM (Nov 2, 2017)

CloudedGenie said:


> Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


BTDT does not work.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 2, 2017)

My next suggestion is to setup another user on your system and try running LR etc from that user. It could be something about your current user setup that is causing this problem.

-louie


----------



## OogieM (Nov 5, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> My next suggestion is to setup another user on your system and try running LR etc from that user. It could be something about your current user setup that is causing this problem.
> 
> -louie


Did that today. Still have the same error after every reboot of my machine.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 6, 2017)

Could one of the Guru's take a look at this and see if you can help? Something is caddy whampus  on OogieM's system and the simple tricks have not revealed the problem.

-louie


----------



## tspear (Nov 6, 2017)

This seems less like an Lr issue than a pure computer problem. 
Especially since the issue repeats under another user.
I would look at why the application gets corrupted. 
This is likely a case of divide and conquer the problem. Let's first see if the corruption occurs in the same way each time.
1. Clean Lr and reinstall. Do NOT start Lr. Use a checksum program on Lr's application folder. Record the result in your home directory, or print it.
2. Reboot. Run the same checksum and see if there is a change. If no, problem is in the reporting of an issue when there is none or when Lr is active. If yes, save the result of the new checksum. Clean Lr and reinstall. Do NOT start Lr. Run the checksum again. It better match the first one!
3. Reboot. Run the checksum again. Does it match the first or second checksum?

Tim


----------



## OogieM (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll see what I can do. The issue is not LR directly though, it's the Creative Cloud app. That is the error I get at every reboot, CC app is missing or damaged and then a link to repair it and if it occurs again to reinstall. I've done both.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 7, 2017)

TBH, I think we might be out of ideas. If the CC cleaner followed by re-install hasn't fixed it there's something else going on which may need Adobe engineering's help. Suggest you file a bug report using the link at the top of the page, hopefully at this time there are more engineers than usual monitoring that forum.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 6, 2018)

OogieM said:


> I'll see what I can do. The issue is not LR directly though, it's the Creative Cloud app. That is the error I get at every reboot, CC app is missing or damaged and then a link to repair it and if it occurs again to reinstall. I've done both.


Were you ever able to resolve this issue?  I have a friend who is having somewhat similar issues and will be troubleshooting as soon as I can visit him.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## OogieM (Mar 7, 2018)

I tried all the various checksum stuff on LR and LR itself was not the problem. The issue was and occasionally still is, with the Creative Cloud App. I did nothing to fix it but it has gone down from every time I boot up to about once every 2 weeks. I reboot my machine every day as I do not leave it running overnight unless I have a particularly long backup or a huge download or compile going. I still have no answer or info on responding from Adobe and I still periodically have to reinstall or repair the CC app.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 8, 2018)

OogieM said:


> I tried all the various checksum stuff on LR and LR itself was not the problem. The issue was and occasionally still is, with the Creative Cloud App. I did nothing to fix it but it has gone down from every time I boot up to about once every 2 weeks. I reboot my machine every day as I do not leave it running overnight unless I have a particularly long backup or a huge download or compile going. I still have no answer or info on responding from Adobe and I still periodically have to reinstall or repair the CC app.


Thanks for this information.  My friend is having issues with CC on his machine, but I believe that it has been partially resolved at this time.

--Ken


----------



## picchic (Sep 9, 2021)

There seems to be a time gap in posts on this topic.  I have been experiencing the
Creative Cloud App's Missing and Damaged since at least mid 2017.  I've been 
working with Adobe Escalation Support now for months.  The ongoing Missing and Damaged error is less a pest but won't disappear.  I'm posting on Sept 8, 2021 and am
supposed to get a support call tomorrow morning and the promise is that that pesky
error will stop.  I don't think it can be stopped.  I'll let you know.

I am using a mid-2012 MacBook Pro running Mojave.  The plan is to export my
valuable Contacts and image Catalogue data from an app I've used for 35 years.
It is called Hindsight InView and built on Panorama.  Since it will not be moved forward to 64 Bit,  I will finally be moving on and updating to Catalina.


----------

